# Missing image at the top and bottom of topics



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm seeing what I think is a "missing image" icon at the top and bottom of every topic (probably every page of every topic) in the Mk1 section, which is the only section I go in. For example here in the "Lower Strut Brace" topic:

Top:










Bottom:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Advert pop-ups have returned, so back to normal.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh, if they're advert pop-ups then it's probably showing that on mine as I run an ad-blocker.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The adverts are now intermittent, sometimes they pop up.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

The location of that broken image icon isn't where the ad would be, but the Facebook Like integration button. My guess is that is is also getting blocked by your adblocker

Kevin


----------

